# want to block my daughter's internet using my router



## soulreaper159 (Sep 1, 2007)

I was wondering how to block my daughter's internet using our router. I have a Netgear WPN824. My daughter's computer is using a static ip and is using lan.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Why do you want to block it? And would it not be easy just to take the ethernet cable?


----------



## soulreaper159 (Sep 1, 2007)

because she knows how to plug it back in.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeh but take it and keep it


----------



## soulreaper159 (Sep 1, 2007)

the ethernet cable is too long and her computer is very far away from the router so it would be very difficult to take away the cable and put it back when i want to give it to her.


----------



## Teknyk (Aug 31, 2007)

soulreaper159, read chapter 5: content filtering here http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wpn824_ref_manual.pdf


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can also just configure MAC filtering and block her MAC address at the router.


----------



## soulreaper159 (Sep 1, 2007)

i thought that only works for wireless connections


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I guess that depends on the router. I can set a MAC address filter on my Actiontec router and it stops the wired connection cold in it's tracks. :smile:


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

I think you can do that with your DNS server as well....

I changed my DNS to an address supplied by www.Opendns.com

It tweaks some of the searching and it also lets you make access changes to your connection using the DNS server.

I think it is kind of clever. You can block certain IP's that keep hoggin bandwith from everybody, lol.


Block Phising sites, Block adult sites, Block Domains, Create whitelist; these are just some of the features that I found on this new Domain service...

I think it rocks, everything is faster...


But this is only my opinion I dont know if there is some kind of disadvantage to changing your DNS


----------

